# Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls (+ Highlights)



## casebeck22

*Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

The Pistons will open the pre-season at the Van Andel Arena in Grand Rapids against the Chicago Bulls on Tuesday, October 11 at 7:00 p.m. After making their first playoff appearance since 1998, the developing Bulls are looking to recreate last year’s 47-35 season by returning four of last season’s starting five. Look for the Bulls to have a high-energy, fast paced style of play fueled by one of the toughest defensive systems in the league. 

http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/CHIDET_051007.html

It's time...


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

The Pistons win this game because I just like our bench more and in preseason thats what matters.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> The Pistons win this game because I just like our bench more and in preseason thats what matters.


We have Darko on our bench, thats what matters. :cheers: I think with the Pistons learning a lot of new things with Flip, turnovers will have to be controlled.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Don't forget they'll be televising the Pistons open practice today at 7:00 pm on the WB.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

For anyone in the Detroit area - (7:00 p.m., FSN Detroit).


----------



## Brian.

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Damn what a ****ty night to have school. I got to get myself a tivo. This and the WSOP ME starts tonight. As for the game I really want to see Maxiell play along with Acker and Johnson. Its meaningless but at least its basketball.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Brian said:


> Damn what a ****ty night to have school. I got to get myself a tivo. This and the WSOP ME starts tonight. As for the game I really want to see Maxiell play along with Acker and Johnson. Its meaningless but at least its basketball.


TIVO is the greatest thing ever. It is a big TV night for me too. The WSOP is a second favorite to the Pistons to watch. What class do you have? I'm sure you could miss just one night lol.


----------



## Copper

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Does anybody know if the game tonight will be rebroadcast ? I am gonna have to miss it at 7 and was hoping they would rebroadcast at 11 or 12.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Copper said:


> Does anybody know if the game tonight will be rebroadcast ? I am gonna have to miss it at 7 and was hoping they would rebroadcast at 11 or 12.


I am almost postive WB will play it 3 times tonight. They almost always get there money out of the game.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Copper said:


> Does anybody know if the game tonight will be rebroadcast ? I am gonna have to miss it at 7 and was hoping they would rebroadcast at 11 or 12.


Check your local listings or TVguide.com and see the WB schedule. During the season, I know they do but I don't know about pre season.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

The starters will play the first and third quarters, with noone playing about 20 to 24 minutes according to the Detroit News. Dale Davis and Billiups may be scratches for the game tonight as well.

Our big men have the potential to have good games because Chicago isn't as big upfront as they were even a few weeks ago.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

The game comes on on Fox Sports and will replay at 3 in the morning and at 12:30pm Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



CJ said:


> The game comes on on Fox Sports and will replay at 3 in the morning and at 12:30pm Wednesday afternoon.


3 in the mournin. Yeaaa! If Darko tears it up I might have to watch it again. :banana:


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I won't be able to watch it that sucks lol. Any word on what the lineup would look like if Billups doesn't play?


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> I won't be able to watch it that sucks lol. Any word on what the lineup would look like if Billups doesn't play?


Have not seen anything. As stated earlier the Pistons will start the starters in the 1st and 3rd quarters.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I will be watching the game and will have live updates every few minutes you can look for. Enjoy.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Let me get some Pistons fans in here tonight. It might be pre-season but I want this thread rockin during the game!

*DEEETROIT BASKETBALL!!*


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thanks for the future updates Casebeck22, that's great for those who can't see the game.

Anyway there was an open trainig yesterday, does somebody have any information ? who won the dunk contest ? :biggrin:


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



itasca said:


> Thanks for the future updates Casebeck22, that's great for those who can't see the game.
> 
> Anyway there was an open trainig yesterday, does somebody have any information ? who won the dunk contest ? :biggrin:


Your welcome sir! Just try to leave me some comments if you or anyone else is around looking at my updates, that will keep me going.




> The festivities began with ticket number 4262 and a scream from one of the many fans in The Palace Atrium. Her name was Kim Hermansen and ironically, the first three digits of her ticket number, 426, just happened to be her lucky number. After waiting nearly two hours, Kim’s name was randomly chosen to be the first of hundreds of fans to buy individual tickets for regular season games. Kim, from Waterford, is a long time Pistons fan, but her passion for the team increased when a member of her family became a member of the Pistons family. During the World Championship year of 2004, Kim’s daughter was a member of Automotion. It was then that Kim started attending games. As for games this year, Kim said she is most excited to check out the Pistons big Eastern Conference rivals, the Miami Heat, Indiana Pacers, and Cleveland Cavaliers.


Pistons Host Fifth Annual Open Practice
Click there for some more news about the open practice yesterday. There is also links to phots on that page.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I cant see the game live in Philly.


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thanks for the link.

Looking forward for good performances from Delfino, Arroyo, Evans and of course Darko tonight. Maybe some zone defense from Flip, anyway very interesting game, i wish i could see it.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I live in chicago and I can't see it lol


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I got ya'll. Don't worry bout it. Almost time for tip-off boys!!


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I want a 400 post game thread tonight make it happen Casey


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Pregame interview with Flip. He says the biggest surprise was the "young guys" and how fast they are catching on to his system.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Tonights game is sold out.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

It looks like Billups will be playing tonight. KH, Ben G, Tyson C, OH, and Deng start for Bulls. Scott Skiles coaching. The Pistons starting 5 from last year are starting. FLIP is coaching fo sho!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Bulls win the tip. First 2 shots are missed by the Bulls. Ben misses fade away. First foul of the game by Billups with 11:16 left in the 1st.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

First FG of the game made my RIP. 10 ft jumper and the foul. Free-throw is good with 11 min left in the first. 3-0 Detroit.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

LETS GO PISTONS!
:banana: :banana: :banana: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :banana: :banana: :banana: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :banana: :banana: :banana: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :djparty: :banana:


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Chandler gets offensive rebound and puts it in. 3-2 Pistons lead.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Free throw made by Billups. Multiple blocks by the Pistons. Prince misses 3. Bulls ball, Harrington makes 17 ft jumper making it 4-4 with 8:00 left in the 1st. Sheed hits a 3 making it 7-4. Chandler makes runner making it 7-6 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Hamilton makes 12 ft jumper. 10-6 Det.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Chandler cuts, throws down dunk with 6:26 left in the 1st. Pistons up 10-8. Pistons timeout.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Chandler needs to be stopped


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> Chandler needs to be stopped


3 off. rebounds already.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Not good


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Sheed for 2. Chandler for 2. Pistons up 12-10


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Offensive foul on Prince. 5:23 left in 1st.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

All starters still in. Gordon at the line, shoots 1-2. Offensive rebound, Gordon from 20. 13-12 Bulls. Pistons turnover. Pistons getting killed on offensive boards. Out of bounds off Pistons, Hamilton fouls Gordon.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Offensive foul on Chandler. Still 13-12 Bulls.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Does Sheed look leaner?


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Ben hits 14 footer baby!! 14-13 Pistons. Pistons steal(Ben). Prince hits runner in the lane making it 16-13 Pistons with 3 left in 1st. Bulls miss again, Pistons ball. BILLUPS FOR THREEEEEEEEEE!! 19-13 Pistons. 7-0 run. 2:41 left in 1st. Timeout Bulls.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Sheed looks good. And Billups actually looks leaner to me to. Anyone else listening in?


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Pistons steal(Sheed). Sheed to Ben. BEN WITH THE HOOK. Get off him. Sweetney gets a short jumper. Sheed misses 3. RIP in the lane for 2. 21-15 Pistons. Deng in the lane for 2. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH!!! RIP to BEN for the alley oop!!! and the foul!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darkooooo is in with 45 seconds left in the 1st. Bulls ball , ben missed free throw go figure. Darko with a block! Pistons hold for last shot. Daaaaaaaaarko with a tip pass to sheed for the DUNK. Darko making a statement. Billups and Darko do a chest bump and the Pistons are up 27-17 at the end of the first.


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Damn Casebeck you sounds like Blaha, im lovin it.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Just doin my job. Arroyo, Dyess, Delfino, Darko, and Evans start 2nd. Thomas is fouled by Dyess. Hits 2 of 2. Arroyo top left side to Evans for the finish. 29-19.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thomas fouled by Evans and the basket. Next game Bucks vs Pistons on Thursday. Makes the free throw. Delfino for 2. 31-22. Sweetney fouled by Darko. He makes 2 of 2. 24-31. Delfino is fouled. Pistons ball.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darko airball from 12 feet. Bulls ball. 9:10 left in 2nd.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Sweetney misses, Pistons ball. McDyess misses. Tim Thomas fouled by Delfino. Timeout. 31-24 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Free throws good. 31-25 Pistons. Darko gets board on offensive end and puts it in!! Thomas for 2. 33-25 Pistons. Pistons ball with 7:50 left in second. Bulls steal.


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

What about defense, did we try some zone already ?


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Foul on Mo. His second. Bad call though. Both free throws are missed. Darko misses 18 footer. Bulls board. Sweetney fouled by Darko. He does not look very strong on the Defensive end. 33-29 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

It has been man to man the whole game on both ends dude. Evans is fouled, no basket. Pistons ball. Defense with starters was really good. 2nd quarter D has been shakey. Evans hits one in the LANE AND THE FOUL. WITH ONE SECOND ON THE SHOT CLOCK!! Free throw is good to make it a seven point lead. Evans has 5 pts. He looks good, active. Thomas doesnt get it off and 24 second shot clock violation on Bulls. DDDEEEETROIT BASKETBALL!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

DARKO WITH THE DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNK!! 38-29 Pistons. DARKO WITH THE BLOCK, Pistons ball. Out of bounds, Pistons ball. Pistons timeout.


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Holy ****.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darko forces turnover. Pistons ball.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Arroyo from 20 feet. 40-29 Pistons. 4:30 left in half.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darko rebound. Delfino outleft he is fouled on the runner, 2 shots coming.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darko equals God

I told you guys years ago but no what would the Darko Fan club president know lol


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Delfino makes both. 42-29 Pistons. Still same 5 in for Pistons that started the second. Delfino on the run off the steal, reverse layup for 2. Delfino steals to Evans on the run. Evans up for the dunk that bounces out but he is fouled. Two coming from the stripe for Evans.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

45-31 Pistons ball. Delfino misses, Evans board. Delfino for three, misses again. Bulls run, out of bounds. Pistons ball. Timeout 45-31 with 2:54 left in the half. DEEETROIT BASKETBALL!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Bulls ball, DARKO WITH A SIIIIIICK BLOCK. Arroyo throws it away, Bulls ball.


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

31 pts for the bulls with 2:54 to go, the defense doesn't looks so bad.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Jackson is fouled by Darko. 1:56 left to play in the half. Jackson makes 1 to make it 45-32. Out on Pistons, Bulls ball.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Pistons ball. 1:44 left in half. No makes, Bulls go to Sweetney for 2. He has 6 off the bench. Arroyo misses. Bulls board. Pargo for three. 45-37 Pistons. Darko misses hook. Pargo misses three to end the half in Grand Rapids. 4 pts, 3 blks, 3 boards for Darko at the end of the half. Pistons lead 45-37. Been man to man all game so far.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Alright thats the half. Who is listening? Let me get some feedback. I'll be back soon.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darko's defensive numbers look awful similar to those he put up in the Euro Championships


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I see 11 viewing the thread feel free to speak up.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> I see 11 viewing the thread feel free to speak up.


Yes please do. I better be killing my fingers with all this typing for a reason lol.


----------



## rainman

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

you guys do a better play by play than half the announcers around the league.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



rainman said:


> you guys do a better play by play than half the announcers around the league.


If only we could get George Balha and Billly Lamb to help out lol


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

3 blocks in 13 minutes that's sick, it is just me or Darko gets this kind of blocking numbers regularly now ?

Fock i don't know if i write correctly.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



itasca said:


> 3 blocks in 13 minutes that's sick, it is just me or Darko gets those king of blocking numbers regulalry now ?


If we could only get him to do the Mutombo finger move now lol


----------



## DerangedDisco

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I've been browsing the game thread, and I would like to say nice job on the play by play.

Though I havent seen him actually play, Darko's looking pretty good. Could someone who is actually watching give a mroe thorough analysis of his play please?


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



DerangedDisco said:


> I've been browsing the game thread, and I would like to say nice job on the play by play.
> 
> Though I havent seen him actually play, Darko's looking pretty good. Could someone who is actually watching give a mroe thorough analysis of his play please?


casebeck22 take the lead boyyyy


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



DerangedDisco said:


> I've been browsing the game thread, and I would like to say nice job on the play by play.
> 
> Though I havent seen him actually play, Darko's looking pretty good. Could someone who is actually watching give a mroe thorough analysis of his play please?


Darko's defense looks very improved. He is still having trouble on the shot fakes, leaving his feet often. Like I said, he has 3 blocks already, he looks in much better shape and relaxed very much more than I have ever seen him. Looks much quicker as well. I'll keep you updated.

Everyone else, KEEP POSTING!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Pistons start half with ball, RIP to BEN for Ben's 10th point in the lane. Sheed goes down and blocks, Pistons ball. RIP misses, Gordon misses, Billups frontcourt to Sheed. Foul on Gordon. His 1st, team 1st.


----------



## DerangedDisco

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thanks for the reply. If I think of something that can contribute, i'll post it. I am also going to try to post more during the regular season, so you should expect to see more of me then.


----------



## darlets

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thanks guys for the coverage. Just popped over from the bulls board to follow the game.
Great stuff. BBall is back, yippie. :banana: 

Hopefully Darko does well this year, his copped alot of stick, be good to see him prove his doubters wrong.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Bulls board, comment just made that Sheed is 20 pounds lighter than last year. He looks very good. Gordon misses a three. Sheed with a fall-away, misses. Bulls miss, Ben boards. Rip to Ben he misses jumper. Miss, miss, miss. Billups slows it down 47-37 Pistons. Billups to Ben and he is fouled. 9:10 left in the third. Ben makes 1 of 2 from the line. Bulls ball, Deng takes it in for 2. 48-39 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Sheed tips it in for his 7th point. 50-39 Pistons. Pistons starters started the 3rd. Gordan AIR BALLS! Pistons bball.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Good posting Casey


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

KH for his first bucket. 50-41 Prince for 2 to make it 52-41.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Ben fouls Harrington for team first with 7:16 left in 3rd. OFFENSIVE FOUL ON DENG, DRAWN BY BIGGGGGGGG BEN!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Moving screen on Sheed. Bulls ball.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Harrington makes hook. 52-43 Pistons. Ben to Sheed for the 3 BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

KH misses, rebound wallace. Billups to RIP he misses frontcourt to Deng who hits from 18 feet. Timeout Pistons. It is time for AUTOMOTION lol.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Pistons vs. Bucks on Thursday @ 7:30 DET time. I will be covering that one as well. Billups for 2. 57-45. Gordon for the 2 from 8 feet. Billups to RIP to sheed and he misses left KH up mid court to Sweetney knocked away by Ben up to sheed, RIP cuts for the two in the lane. 59-47 Pistons.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

sorry i just relized kirk hinrich was kh


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Deng shooting two for Chicago. Dyess comes in along with Arroyo, Delfino, and Dupree. Sheed the only starter still on the floor.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> sorry i just relized kirk hinrich was kh


It took me a second too lol


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Reach on Dupree. 3:13 left in 3rd. Pargo back in for Chicago. Pargo for 2 from 20. 2:50 left in the 3rd. Dupree is fouled with 2:52 left. 59-51 Pistons. Timeout.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> sorry i just relized kirk hinrich was kh


Give me a break here. lol.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

you are doing a great job


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Look for my postgame review as well as quotes/player interviews on my Detroit Pistons Article Page found in the articles forum. Thanks.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

ok


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



casebeck22 said:


> Look for my postgame review as well as quotes/player interviews on my Detroit Pistons Article Page found in the articles forum. Thanks.



I like it. Sounds good


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Delfino called for offensive foul(hook) while going to the basket against Pargo. Sweetney vs. Mcdyess he misses left to Arroyo to Delfion to Mcdyess to Dupree who misses the reverse. Bulls board. Hasden makes from 16 ft. Sheed makes for 2. 61-53. Bulls miss, Delfino BOARDS AND GOES TO SHEED WITH THE NO LOOK ON THE RUN SHEEEEEEEEED THROWS IT DOOOOWN AND THE FOOOOOOOOOUL!!!!!. THATS THE BELL TIRE FAST BREAK OF THE GAME FOLKS.

Sheed makes the FT. 64-53 Pistons. Darko comes up to the table to check in on next dead ball. Bulls miss, Arroyo makes for 2. 66-53 Pistons. :25 seconds left in 3rd. Sheed boards to Delfino with :15 left. Pistons hold for shot. Arroyo to Dupree with :2.4 left he is fould and will go to the line. Darko comes in.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Dupree makes it 67-53 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

All these guest viewing get a account! You will all enjoy it


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> All these guest viewing get a account!



Ya'll hear Sheed? He's layin the law down


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Oh my i want to see this game.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> Ya'll hear Sheed? He's layin the law down


Yes I am!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



itasca said:


> Oh my i want to see this game.


Your telling me lol. I am dieing


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Sweetney offensive foul. As of now wallaces are 26 pts and 15 rebounds. DARKO TO DYESS ON THE RUN IT GOES AND THE FOUL. Dyess misses the free throw. 69-53. Sweetney comes up short for the Bulls. Off Darko, Bulls ball. 11:14 left in 4th. Bench starts 4th quarter. Darko gets a foul. Pargo makes for 2. He has 9. 14 pt piston lead. Offensive foul on Dupree. His 2nd.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Jackons throws up bad shot, deflected, Bulls ball. Pargo again for 2. 69-57 Pistons. 2 minutes in to 4th Dyess hits for 2. He looks good. Darko boards upcourt to Arroyo to Dupree who misses long to Pargo. Dyess with the block, SAVES IT AND TO DARKO LOOSES IT. Bulls ball.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Delfino ON THE RUN TO DUPREE WHO GETS THE LAY IN AND THE FOUL. 73-57 Pistions. Timeout. One shot coming for Ron.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Must stop pargo


----------



## Ryo Coola

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I'm definitely liking Delfino's game at this point. He is really pushing the ball well.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> All these guest viewing get a account! You will all enjoy it


Thats awesome. For those people that are member tho, some rep would be sweet for all these posts. lol just a thought.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Ryo Coola said:


> I'm definitely liking Delfino's game at this point. He is really pushing the ball well.


He is looking sharp. Very sharp.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Ryo Coola said:


> I'm definitely liking Delfino's game at this point. He is really pushing the ball well.


Maybe Darko isn't the only one happy to see Flip.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Ryo Coola said:


> I'm definitely liking Delfino's game at this point. He is really pushing the ball well.


Nevermind you are not new lol im dumb


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Ben and Sheed 11/21 shooting thus far. Allen drives and is fouled by Dyess. Two shots coming. 74-57 Pistons. Allens hits 2 with 8:33 left in the game. 74-59 Pistons. Pistons ball to Dyess who misses from 16. Arroyo reaches on the board. His 2nd foul-team 3rd. Evans comes in for Dupree. Evans for 2 from 18. He looks VERY GOOD. Delfino boards goes to Darko who travels down low. Bulls ball.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

DARKO HAS 5 FOULS. 7:00 left in the 4th. 64-76 Pistons. Evans is fouled on the go. He makes 1 of 2 making it 77-64. Pistons playing intense defese thus far for the most part. Sweetney grabs long board to Jackson, Allen misses to Dyess. Delfino to Evans it is stolen but traveled with so Pistons get the ball back. DEEEEEEEtroit BASKETBALL!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Delfion misses. Up to M. Allen for two. 77-66 Pistons. Timeout. 5:45 to play.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thats my boy darko


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> Maybe Darko isn't the only one happy to see Flip.


lol I don't think he is. I will second you on that one.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



casebeck22 said:


> lol I don't think he is. I will second you on that one.



Glad to see postives in this game thats for sure.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Me, SHEED, and kamego are not the only ones in here, let me get some more posts.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darko 5 fouls. Atleast hes agressive


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> Darko 5 fouls. Atleast hes agressive


He needs to be.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

5:07 left to play. Still 77-66. Bulls ball, Sweetney takes Darko inside for 2. 77-68. Bulls steal, slow it down. Sweetney to baseline spin over Darko for 2 more. Moving good for 275 lol. Darko gets it on the block and is fouled and makes 1 of 2 from the line making it 78-70 Pistons lead.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

3:38 to play, Bulls airball-shotclock violation. Pistons basketball. Arroyo frontcourt to Dyess to Evans to Arroyo deflected out to the Bulls. Timeout Bulls.


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

What about the rookies, i tought they would play.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Cmon lets pull this one out even though it hardly matters


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



itasca said:


> What about the rookies, i tought they would play.


The only people that have played are the ones I have mentioned.


----------



## Ryo Coola

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



itasca said:


> What about the rookies, i tought they would play.


Yeah, same here. They'll probably get like 2 minutes of garbage time.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

No Maxiell acker or Amir?

If the bulls are leaving the core in maybe Flip is too. A win always helps morale


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Ryo Coola said:


> Yeah, same here. They'll probably get like 2 minutes of garbage time.


I am just glad Darko isn't in that boat any more.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> I am just glad Darko isn't in that boat any more.


second that


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Pistons get ball back. Same 5 still on floor. Darko to Arroyo to Dyess, Delfino misses 3, Darko boards, no good. Bulls ball, Jackson draws foul. Jackson shooting with 2:22 left. He makes it 71-78. Pistons ball. Arroyo upcourt to Delfino, DARKO WITH THE FADE AWAY FROM 15 FOR HIS 7TH POINT. YEAAAAA! Bulls ball 1:40 left. Loose ball, Pistons ball. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEED IS PLAYER OF THE GAME WITHA REBOUND SHY OF A DOUBLE DOUBLE. 15 PTS FOR SSSSSHEEEEEDDD.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> second that



We can always send a few guys to the NBDL now anyway lol


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

How's Arroyo doing? I have only been hearing about Delfino


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Does Sheed looks more aggresive like he said he would be this year ?


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Arroyo makes both. 82-71. Bulls Sweetney makes with 1 minute left. Arroyo to Darko to Dyess to Evans he goes up for three and MAKES IT. 85-73. I really like how Evans is playing.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Hurray for SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!


----------



## rainman

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

would it kill espn to put some of these games on. since they dont do hockey anymore their broadcasts consist of poker and cheerleading.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



itasca said:


> Does Sheed looks more aggresive like he said he would be this year ?


When he was in he looked very solid and mobile. I think that will allow him to be much more aggressive as he was tonight as the season goes on. He played well.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> Hurray for SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!


WoW sheed! lol. Make the sheed fan club already


----------



## Ryo Coola

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> How's Arroyo doing? I have only been hearing about Delfino


He is looking good for the most part, but he still dribbles too much for my liking at times. He sometimes tends to force it as well. Nonetheless, his passing has been solid tonight.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



rainman said:


> would it kill espn to put some of these games on. since they dont do hockey anymore their broadcasts consist of poker and cheerleading.


lol ture. that would save me some time as well. I cant let my pistons fans down though. Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thanks.

ok it's 3:20 AM here, good night, i will check the boxscore tomorrow.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Rasheeds averages this year 16 ppg 8rpg 1.5 apg


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Nice job


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

85-73 with :45 seconds left. Jackson is fouled by Arroyo. Jackson will shoot 2 with 38 seconds left, he misses the first and makes the second. Evans topside to Arroyo who has been solid he shakes to the left and goes up from 20 for 2 and its through.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Great job everyone


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Arroyo gets called for foul. 87-76 FINAL.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thanks for the play by play Casey


----------



## Ryo Coola

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Definitely a good job. The bench definitely looks solid. Maurice Evans is going to be great for us off the bench all season long.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Good detroit high scoring basketball game


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Man I wish wolves game threads would be this busy... If you guys want u can join...

Anyways, I wish I could watch the game. I am glad you guys are posting after anything decent happens so thanks.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Whats Darkos final stats


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



sheefo13 said:


> Man I wish wolves game threads would be this busy... If you guys want u can join...
> Anyways, I wish I could watch the game. I am glad you guys are posting after anything decent happens so thanks.


Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> Good detroit high scoring basketball game


Thats how we like it.

Everyone look for a new article from me tomorrow. The box score will soon be posted. Any questions, comments? Leave them here. Thanks for stopping by.

Casey


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



sheefo13 said:


> Man I wish wolves game threads would be this busy... If you guys want u can join...
> 
> Anyways, I wish I could watch the game. I am glad you guys are posting after anything decent happens so thanks.


Just wait to you see our NBA GM Draft discussion threads lol


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I have quality post lol


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Flip says the worst part of tonights game for the Pistons was defensive rebounding.

Sheed 15 pts, 9 rebs
Darko 7pts, 4 rebs, 4 blocks
Evans 12 pts


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Flip liked the execution out of timeouts better than anything. Offensively 27 assits, 13 T.O. I like what Flip has been saying so far.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



casebeck22 said:


> Flip says the worst part of tonights game for the Pistons was defensive rebounding.
> 
> Sheed 15 pts, 9 rebs
> Darko 7pts, 4 rebs, 4 blocks
> Evans 12 pts


 Sweet


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Artest returns for the Pacers tonight against the Nets. They are tied at 60 right now in the third just to let all of you know.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Me <3 Mo.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



XMATTHEWX said:


> Me <3 Mo.


He played very well tonight. I am happy with him. Great spark off the bench.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



sheefo13 said:


> Man I wish wolves game threads would be this busy... If you guys want u can join...
> 
> Anyways, I wish I could watch the game. I am glad you guys are posting after anything decent happens so thanks.


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> WoW sheed! lol. Make the sheed fan club already


ChecK My SiG


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> ChecK My SiG


Throw me in there SHEED. Im number 2.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Ok check this out http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/CHIDET/recap.html


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Detroit 87, Chicago 76 
Pistons Repel Bulls in Preseason Opener 




> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich., Oct. 11 (Ticker) -- The Detroit Pistons did not lose their defensive intensity under new coach Flip Saunders.
> 
> Rasheed Wallace had 15 points to pace the Pistons to an 87-76 triumph over the Chicago Bulls in the preseason opener for both teams.
> 
> Offseason acquisition Maurice Evans scored 12 points and Ben Wallace added 11 for Detroit, which was playing its first game under Saunders.
> 
> The Pistons reached the NBA Finals each of the last two seasons, winning in 2003-04 under Larry Brown, who agreed to a buyout and now is coaching the New York Knicks.


http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/CHIDET/recap.html

I threw an opening from the article up. Nice find SHEED.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

SHEED I dunno about ever. lol.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Never doubt the great sheed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or else


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> Never doubt the great sheed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or else


Haha.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I will post the box score as soon as I can find one guys. Thanks.


----------



## El Pistón

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Hi everyone.

Wow, Casebek. Amazing job man. Great read indeed.

Dumb question here, sorry. Are you actually writing from over there, from THE game? Or seen it on a TV?


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Don't forget, the Pistons play the Bucks on Thursday @ 7:30 Detroit time. I will be making and covering that thead as well with play by play. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



El Pistón said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Wow, Casebek. Amazing job man. Great read indeed.
> 
> Dumb question here, sorry. Are you actually writing from over there, from THE game? Or seen it on a TV?


Thanks for the compliment. I am watching the game at home in great detail. lol.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Go pistons!


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

How'd Darko fare?


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Greg Ostertag! said:


> How'd Darko fare?


See above. He looked good overall though.


----------



## the wall

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Wow Casebeck great job! Really hope that we can carry this on throughout the season.

Only caught parts of the first half...liked what I saw from Darko! He still looks confused at times and struggles to get defensive position before his man gets the ball, but he really has a knack for getting a block! And hopefully he can work on that short jumper and make that a lil more automatic.

Sheed, make me #3 in the club!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



the wall said:


> Wow Casebeck great job! Really hope that we can carry this on throughout the season.
> 
> Only caught parts of the first half...liked what I saw from Darko! He still looks confused at times and struggles to get defensive position before his man gets the ball, but he really has a knack for getting a block! And hopefully he can work on that short jumper and make that a lil more automatic.
> 
> Sheed, make me #3 in the club!!


Thanks. I will be here don't worry. Welcome to SHEEDs club lol.


----------



## zeebneeb

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darko looked very good out there. He has a GREAT sense for shot-blocking, and his speed is retarded. 

Impressive. Passing is spot-on as well. Still timid around the hoop, but when he WAS aggressive it resulted in a thunder dunk.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

sorry was watching white sox game


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



the wall said:


> Wow Casebeck great job! Really hope that we can carry this on throughout the season.
> 
> Only caught parts of the first half...liked what I saw from Darko! He still looks confused at times and struggles to get defensive position before his man gets the ball, but he really has a knack for getting a block! And hopefully he can work on that short jumper and make that a lil more automatic.
> 
> Sheed, make me #3 in the club!!


welcome


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



zeebneeb said:


> Darko looked very good out there. He has a GREAT sense for shot-blocking, and his speed is retarded.
> 
> Impressive. Passing is spot-on as well. Still timid around the hoop, but when he WAS aggressive it resulted in a *thunder dunk*.


*
THUNDER DUNK!*


----------



## thrillhouse

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

wow, 13 pages good job guys. nice to see darko and mo do well, i think we will need them both this year


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



casebeck22 said:


> *
> THUNDER DUNK!*


Someone should make an avatar that says thunderdunk while dARKO IS DUNKING!!!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



thrillhouse said:


> wow, 13 pages good job guys. nice to see darko and mo do well, i think we will need them both this year


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> Someone should make an avatar that says thunderdunk while dARKO IS DUNKING!!!


Only Sheed can come up with these great ideas lol.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Check my sig!


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



SHEED! said:


> Check my sig!


Your link is not working.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

what link? Oh that one just copy and paste(I think)


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

For everyone else from the Pistons forum that could not make it tonight, check up on the box score I will post soon and leave some comments. Talk to you guys soon.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Thanks again.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Highlights*

Highlights a nba.com of bulls game and pistons


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Great Play by Play.

To bad Max didn't get to play


----------



## MLKG

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Just got back from the game..... exhausted. I have an exam tomorow morning that I haven't studied for at all but it was worth it.

First thing I noticed was how much more motion there actually is in Flips offense than in Larry's. It's not like when Rip is working his guy off ball everybody is just standing around waiting for him to come open. There are often 2 guys working over picks at the same time and lots of secondary screens and cuts all over the place. You could tell the guys were still learning it as the spacing wasn't always great and some of the back screens weren't timed very well, but when they got it right it seemed like there was always someone open cutting to the basket. It helps that all of our starters are excellent passers.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Mike luvs KG said:


> Just got back from the game..... exhausted. I have an exam tomorow morning that I haven't studied for at all but it was worth it.
> 
> First thing I noticed was how much more motion there actually is in Flips offense than in Larry's. It's not like when Rip is working his guy off ball everybody is just standing around waiting for him to come open. There are often 2 guys working over picks at the same time and lots of secondary screens and cuts all over the place. You could tell the guys were still learning it as the spacing wasn't always great and some of the back screens weren't timed very well, but when they got it right it seemed like there was always someone open cutting to the basket. It helps that all of our starters are excellent passers.



I am taking that you think Flips offense will work better then LBs?


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Here is the box score from last night. Enjoy.

http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/CHIDET/boxscore.html


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I didn't think the Bulls only shot 33.8% from the field


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Yup. The box score was interesting.

Also, this is post #200 for this thread.:cheers:


----------



## itasca

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

5 assists for Mcdyess, 27 for the team, that's a pretty good offense.

And it's getting better.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



itasca said:


> 5 assists for Mcdyess, 27 for the team, that's a pretty good offense.
> 
> And it's getting better.


Dyess looked sharp. Shot was a little off but we all know that will not be a problem for him.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



itasca said:


> 5 assists for Mcdyess, 27 for the team, that's a pretty good offense.
> 
> And it's getting better.


Just wait until they know the playbook better. Things will be even more fun to watch.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

After the game Flip was discussing how he wants to keep the solid defense and improve the offense mostly. I love it.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Be sure to check out the game article in the Article Forum. Thanks.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Ok i will


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

post a link for the article


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Article here. Thanks.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I added a poll to the thread just to open back up some conversation until tomorrows game.

So how would you rate the first preseason game overall?

I thought for a start it was great. Everyone seemed in tone and ready to play. "A" from the beat writer.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

It would be hard to be impressed by the Pistons after just one game in Flip's system. They seem to be grasping it well and the players aren't giving up on the defense that got us here. A from me


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

More voting...more voting!!


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I gAVE IT A D


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Should have blew them out


----------



## ian

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Darko looked great for a 20 year old, nice passing, incredible athleticism.

Nice to see the guys moving on offense, seemed like more energy this game than ANY game last season. 

So many pages of replies... I'm shocked!


----------



## Brian.

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

Well apparently Flip hates rookies too. Just playing but disappointed that I didn't get to see any of our three rookies. Darko look good for streches and then not so good but it looks like he has at least gotten a little better. If he wants to be a regular rotation guy he is going to have to work on his fouls though. Not to much to take from the very first preseason game but its good to have basketball back.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Brian said:


> _Well apparently Flip hates rookies too. _ Just playing but disappointed that I didn't get to see any of our three rookies. Darko look good for streches and then not so good but it looks like he has at least gotten a little better. If he wants to be a regular rotation guy he is going to have to work on his fouls though. Not to much to take from the very first preseason game but its good to have basketball back.


At least Darko got some playing time lol.


----------



## Lope31

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

What a thread, I wonder how many team boards could say they had 200+ in a pre season thread in one day.


----------



## Lope31

*Re: Highlights*



SHEED! said:


> Highlights a nba.com of bulls game and pistons


Sweet deal man, I think Im gonna merge it with the game thread though.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



Lope31 said:


> What a thread, I wonder how many team boards could say they had 200+ in a pre season thread in one day.


Your welcome :cheers:


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

This was a great thread. A lot of work went into it. :cheers:


----------



## kamego

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



casebeck22 said:


> He meant me. I had over half the posts lol. :cheers:



Just because I am letting the rookie get some game experience in the preseason doesn't mean I am moving to the bench come regular season.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



kamego said:


> Just because I am letting the rookie get some game experience in the preseason doesn't mean I am moving to the bench come regular season.


That was just a joke, I changed it. lol. Just messin.


----------



## olavski

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*

I was at the game and i liked it.

Pistons lookin nice, i'm impressed by the rookies, even more now after seeing the Pistons-Bucks game


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Preseason Game #1: Chicago Bulls*



olavski said:


> I was at the game and i liked it.
> 
> Pistons lookin nice, i'm impressed by the rookies, even more now after seeing the Pistons-Bucks game


Come check out that thread lol.


----------

